# Iodotropheus sprengerae question. (rusty cichlid)



## thoma683 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a rusty cichlid that I had to take out of my main tank because he was being singled out by the other 20 random african cichlids. On the species profiles section of this site I read this about rusty cichlids:

"Realatively peaceful mbuna that will not dig. Due to this it might be harrassed by other, more aggressive species."

Why would not digging make it prone to harassment from other more aggressive species? Or are they referring to the fact that it is more peaceful?

Any suggestions on how to make things better for him before I take him back to the store?

Currently I have a 92 gallon corner tank with a fx5 filter. About 20 cichlid stones along with slate. My cichlids are Malawi, Mbuna, and Victorian for the most part. Biggest aggressors are a larger tropheus moorii, electric blue, and a red zebra.

Thanks to all who answer.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The rusty is more peaceful. Also corner tanks often do not have the length that mbuna need to establish separate territories that do not overlap to create aggression. You may find if you remove him, someone else will become a victim fish.


----------



## allie1025 (Jan 2, 2013)

other thing to consider it is not a good idea to only add 1 fish to an established tank. i recently took in an afra to my 75g tank and it took the fish a week to accept him into the pack. i thought they may kill it. i try to add 6 at a time to avoid a fish getting singled out when possible.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

thoma683 said:


> I have a rusty cichlid that I had to take out of my main tank because he was being singled out by the other 20 random african cichlids. On the species profiles section of this site I read this about rusty cichlids:
> 
> "Realatively peaceful mbuna that will not dig. Due to this it might be harrassed by other, more aggressive species."
> 
> ...


The word "random" really stands out here, along with the smaller footprint of the corner tank.

Do you know what species you have in the tank? Is it all male? What are the dimensions of the footprint?

Too many unanswered questions to really give you good advice...But with some specifics everyone can help you out.


----------



## thoma683 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for replies.

Foot print is:
48" front corner to other corner, bows across the front 
34" for each side panel 
25" tall

I have 20 caves along with slate to make 3 stories of hiding places. My next question is: When it comes to territories, are cichlids more concerned with floor area rather than 3 dimensional type landscapes? Do they not view upper levels as different territories?

When I bought the Rusty cichlid, he was added with 3 others (Tropheus moori, flame back, OB peacock).

Here is what is in my tank:

Everyone besides one is male.

Rusty cichlid 3" (by himself now in hospital tank)

Tropheus moori 4"
flameback 4"
2x ob peacock 2.5" and 4"
2x kenyi, one male one female 3.5"
2X assorted peacocks 3.5"
Metriaclima estherae (Blue) 3"
Metriaclima estherae (orange) 3.5"
blue johannium 3"
Electric blue ahli 4.5"
Nimbochromis livingstonii3"
yellow tail acei 3"
jewel 3"
Bumble bee 2.5-3"
demasoni 2.5-3"
2X yellow labs 3"


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would stock the tank according to the 34" side dimension. Even in a rectangle tank we do not measure diagonally to determine stocking capacity.

In general the fish want a space on the substrate surrounded by rocks. The fewer neighbors they can see, the less aggression. That's why a long rectangle with territories strung along the length (neighbors on 1 or 2 sides) can stock more fish than a cube with neighbors on 3 sides.

I'd certainly remove the female kenyi. Actually I would stock this tank with one or two big species groups like demasoni and yellow labs.


----------



## thoma683 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Last question and I promise I'll be done. Would over crowding work as well or would my tank dimensions still be a factor?


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

kind of off topic but *** found my rusties to be anything but peaceful. in fact my massive 6''+ male has killed all his females save one, also taken out a red shoulder peacock 4.5''. and he digs all the time. all I'm trying to get across is there is exceptions to the norm.


----------



## allie1025 (Jan 2, 2013)

anthraxx4200 said:


> kind of off topic but I've found my rusties to be anything but peaceful. in fact my massive 6''+ male has killed all his females save one, also taken out a red shoulder peacock 4.5''. and he digs all the time. all I'm trying to get across is there is exceptions to the norm.


i saw rusties kicking the **** out of auratus at a pet store.(i was impressed) i see people trying to put them in 29g tanks with yellows or whatever and can't imagine it would work long term.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tank dimensions would still be a factor. Basically, you are already overcrowded for the tank dimensions and you have issues.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

my Rusty male is a wuss - his one female alludes him and he gets out of the way of the yellow lab male - he doesn't dig much and usually spends his time trying to pry algae off the driftwood


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

mines in a 6ft 125g tank, hes by far the largest fish and likes to let everyone know. more so to his fellow rusties then the rest. even with 6ft he chases females 2-4laps around the tank.


----------

